# What to do if you get arrested.



## Mankini (Aug 11, 2015)

ITS Tactical has lots of cool tutorials for urban survival.

http://www.itstactical.com/skillcom/lock-picking/how-to-pick-your-way-out-of-handcuffs/


----------



## Art101 (Aug 11, 2015)

Yeah its a good thing to know but a great way to catch another charge and probably a fall down the "stairs".


----------



## Peace (Aug 11, 2015)

that's a good way to get shot


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 11, 2015)

I've been handcuffed behind the back and move them to the front. Lots of cops have had the life choked out of them with handcuffs which weren't behind the back. It pisses them off pretty good, but isn't an extra charge. 

Picking cuffs would be trouble and if you get shot by somebody with a gun who is already scared, that is your business.


----------



## Odin (Aug 11, 2015)

I would focus on how to keep out of handcuffs first of all. 

Not that this is not a useful skill.

Yet it's super important to recognize that yea... in today's day and age... if your trying to break custody from an officer of the law. Chances are he will shoot you... and bullets often = Dead.


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 11, 2015)

Odin said:


> I would focus on how to keep out of handcuffs first of all.



^Wut he sed.


----------



## Art101 (Aug 11, 2015)

Lol,right it might be best to focus on that as opposed to how to get to out after the shiny bracelets of stupidity have been applied.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 11, 2015)

their videos on breaking out of zipcuffs are pretty awesome.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Aug 13, 2015)

If you ever get put into one of those restrain jacket type things inhale as much as you can while they're putting it on and the second you get the chance wriggle outta that sucka.


----------



## that one guy (Aug 17, 2015)

Odin you said "bullets = dead" thats not alwase true.
I know it sounds cray but it takes elete skill to snuff the life of a thing with a gun.
Headshot, neckshot or heart/trachea can kill within minutes, secondary kill zones are arteries; but blood vessels roll under pressure though.

The nazi's did research to benchmark what it took to kill a human being gun vs head; after 100's of prisoners the results were inconclusive.


----------



## Peace (Aug 17, 2015)

that one guy said:


> Odin you said "bullets = dead" thats not alwase true.
> I know it sounds cray but it takes elete skill to snuff the life of a thing with a gun.
> Headshot, neckshot or heart/trachea can kill within minutes, secondary kill zones are arteries; but blood vessels roll under pressure though.
> 
> The nazi's did research to benchmark what it took to kill a human being gun vs head; after 100's of prisoners the results were inconclusive.



Obviously not everyone who gets shot dies, but I still don't want a bullet in me.


----------

